
The iPhone Is Guaranteed to Last Only One Year, Apple Argues in Court - nreece
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/j5geby/the-iphone-is-guaranteed-to-last-only-one-year-apple-argues-in-court
======
shakna
> Arturo González, the lawyer representing Apple in the case, wrote in the
> motion—filed in April and embedded below—that it is "not appropriate for
> courts to rewrite the express terms of a warranty simply because of a
> consumer's unilateral expectations about a product."

Better translated as "Consumer Rights really shouldn't be a legally
enforceable thing".

------
hyder_m29
> But in court, Apple argues that it is only responsible for ensuring the
> iPhone lasts one year, the default warranty you get when you buy an iPhone

The headline makes it seem like the phones are designed to fail after a year.

